# Help with the sims 1 + expansions.. Changing language



## BuRnT.SaWcE (Oct 2, 2004)

Hello, I recently got The Sims with expansions off Ebay, and now that I have them I see that they're in Swedish.. 

Can anyone help me out and tell me how to change all the text in the game to english?

Thanks much. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solved by changing registry entries. *


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Don't know if it was solved but have a read here: http://forums.techguy.org/t334790&highlight=Sims+language.html


----------

